# Convertisseur Ipod nano chromatic



## Tibsss (19 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,je cherche un convertisseur de vidéo GRATUIT qui peut convertir des vidéos pour le format d'un Ipod nano chromatic. 

Merci


----------



## DeepDark (19 Novembre 2008)

MPEG Streamclip 

(en faisant une recherche tu aurais trouvé, enfin bon...).


----------



## fandipod (20 Novembre 2008)

Si tu es sur windows tu peux télécharger free video converter(très bon convertisseur) et si tu es sur mac tu peux télécharger Isquint.

Voilà Bonne journée

Fandipod


----------

